
Conspiracy theories: How to be a smarter news consumer - sea6ear
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-37344846
======
blackflame7000
"Twixt truth and madness lies but a sliver of a stream". Things are rarely as
facile as portrayed in the news and at some point we seem to have forgotten
that their primary job is to sell papers, not to educate and inform.

The way you improve your news consumption is to stop treating it like a
prepackaged digestion and start asking questions for yourself before someone
told you how to feel about it.

